
Shutdowns Raise Issue Of Who Controls The Internet - iProject
http://www.npr.org/2012/12/01/166286596/shutdowns-raise-issue-of-who-controls-the-internet
======
rahulgr8888
Why is it even an issue.. We, the People, Control the Internet!.. Its like the
World… Everyone Lives in it, but nobody truly controls it.. Its not possible
to control If people try, then I guess WW3 wont be nuclear at all..

